# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello from xartifex

## xartifex

Hi, everyone!

----------


## arlu1201

Hello xartifex, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

